# Duct Tape Dummy and Digitigrade suit questions?



## Nataku (Jan 5, 2014)

Got a few questions here, want to make sure I'm doing this in the right order/using the correct method/not being an idiot. Last one is optional.

I am making a fursuit which will have digitigrade legs. I have my leggings and have begun attaching/carving foam to get the desired shape. 
But I know I need to make a DTD so I have a pattern for cutting the fur.
But do I make the DTD after I have finished carving the leg foam and tape over the foam? 
Or do I make the DTD like in the tutorials I've seen online without wearing the digitigrade leg padding? If that is the case, then what do I do when it comes to make the pattern for the fur pieces? The fur has to be cut differently to fit over those digitigrade legs as opposed to my plantigrade human legs right? Am I suppose to make like.... a second DTD just for the digitigrade legs? That seems pointless to me, but again, this is my first time making a digitigrade suit so I could be missing some stupidly obvious reason why its done a certain way.

Also, when taping over the foam for the legs whenever it does happen - do I need to do anything special to prevent any compression of the foam which may affect the sizing of the pattern? I am under the assumption one just does it how one does the rest of a DTD and uses short strips and doesn't press/pull hard whilst attaching them?

If anyone could help clear this up for me, it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Rhee (Jan 5, 2014)

my preferred of making patterns for modified things is too cover the padding with cheap linen sew it to the spot it needs to be [usually a the under shirt], get someone to wear it/close to measurements, then make a cover it in duct tape. cut along the seam I want add just a little bit more length at seam region while cutting from the pattern.

defiantly don't press too hard, reviewing the youtube tutorials may help. I can't recall where you would start for the legs, ankles or waist


----------



## Bladespark (Jan 5, 2014)

There are two possible uses of the DTD in making digitigrade legs.  One is as a dummy, which you dress in your suit, so that you can see how the padding sits on a body that's correctly shaped, so if that's what you want if for (sounds like not) you make the dummy just like in the tutorials.

The other is, as you say, to get the fur pattern shape, and in that case yes you make it over the top of your padding.  And unless you're using very unusually soft foam, compression while you tape shouldn't be a major problem, just don't wind a strip all the way around and pull hard, smooth them down gently in small lengths and you'll do fine.


----------



## Folfelit (Apr 15, 2014)

A duct tape dummy is the copy of your body, without the padding. You then attach the padding to the DTD to ensure it fits and is the correct shape and size. After all your shapes look correct, you make a duct tape pattern by covering the entire thing, DTD and padding, in a new layer of seran wrap and then tape. That last layer of tape is then drawn on and cut off to make your pattern.


----------

